# Stop 4 Paws Dog Walking - Newcastle - North East England



## kate11

Hello Im Kate Dargon and i'm the founder of Stop 4 Paws.

I offer a dog walking service, home boarding, daily visits, small animal care and pet taxi.

I am NARP Registered and fully insured, also work flexible hours. 

Your dog/s will be collected in a secure vehicle that is professionally designed. 

I cover all of Newcastle upon Tyne area. 

All enquieries welcome please pm me!

Thanks kate


----------



## KeIly

Hi Kate,

Your service has been recommended by Lee (dog walker) and Lola's mum Vanessa. We are looking for a daycare for our Airedale, Lady. We live next to Lola in Summerhill. Could you send me some info since I can't find your website!

Thanks, 
Kelly


----------



## Siskin

This is a very old thread, 2011, and I doubt if Kate is still using this forum.


----------



## SusieRainbow

OP not seen since 2011, closing thread.


----------

